# K61 replacing axle



## 95Simplicity (Jun 5, 2012)

Have bad K61. won't pull. Tried changing fluid no go. Just cannot afford a new tranny. Only used one I could find has a broken axle. Guy says he personally knows its a good trans. Question is:

Anyone had any experience or tips on changing axle if I decide to do it. Transmission diagram exploded looks like it may be not that bad other than disassembling the tran. I didn't ask which axle.

TIA for the help.
Tony


----------

